# What's your favourite restaurant in HK?



## Parfitt (Aug 23, 2012)

What's you best place to eat in HK?

I'm always on the look for new places to try.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

For what kind of foods? Italian, Chinese, Western, Mexican, Indian?


----------



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

try the openrice english version, it's a pretty local search engine for restaurants. 
you can message me if you want more details


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Ruth Cris for steak, lobster and sweets. Taco loco for mexican. Dickens bar for Indian (only during lunch).


----------

